# eggi juan kenobi



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

anyone ever try this pattern out? might have to pick up some red and pink ultra chenille!


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

Never caught a fish on it.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've tied up some and fished them for Steel, but never caught anything on them. My experience is very limited though. They are supposed to be deadly for all kinds of trout--and they look cool too!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok thanks for the info guys


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got several tied up, haven't tried them yet.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just ordered similar flies off of ebay. Instead of worm/glo bug, they are worm/sucker spawn. Worth a shot.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Although all these "new fangled" flies are neat and very tempting I have found that the majority of my fishing and catching is still on the old standbys. Woolies, sucker spawn, glo bugs, nymphs (mainly prince and stones), white streamers. I have boxes loaded with "cool" looking flies but I always go back to the old ones. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

fishing pole said:


> Although all these "new fangled" flies are neat and very tempting I have found that the majority of my fishing and catching is still on the old standbys. Woolies, sucker spawn, glo bugs, nymphs (mainly prince and stones), white streamers. I have boxes loaded with "cool" looking flies but I always go back to the old ones. Just my 2 cents.


I do agree with you. I just like trying new stuff. As long as it's not too expensive. I'm curious about czech nymphs for Steelhead, too.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

are just more heavily weighted nymphs then we normally use, they should work fine for Steelies...

Dan


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I usually use original flies also most of the time.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

as mentioned czech nymphs are heavily weighted flies fished czech nymphing style which is basically "high sticking". Just a fancy name


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

fishing pole said:


> as mentioned czech nymphs are heavily weighted flies fished czech nymphing style which is basically "high sticking". Just a fancy name


Correct. I was referring to using scud type flies vs. standard nymphs, as I've never tried them before.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

My buddy swore by bright orange scuds. I thought it resembled sucker spawn a bit which is much easier to tie


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya the steelies are not the smartest fish really. 1st thing is finding the fish. if u know where the fish are then basically presentation is the key . just put your fly into their strike zone. anything that resembles a egg or nymph or minnow and they will most likely eat it.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

My 2 cents, we all have standby flies but sometimes the chromes are just locked jawed and just need that little something that is different enought that might trigger them off. I always carry a couple of different patterns to try as a dropper.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

bright orange scuds and bright pink scuds are the ticket!


----------

